# EKG reporting



## pherja (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm trying to locate written documentation to determine if the report for 93000 needs a separate report or if it can be part of record. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## deeva456 (Feb 27, 2009)

Results of an office EKG should be documented in the chart note and the EKG tracing is kept in the patient's chart. I hope this answers your question

Dee


----------



## jbreen (Mar 5, 2009)

What if the physician was doing all the ekg reads at the hospital?? What would be the proper documentation for the review 93010?
Intitial and date??


----------



## swebco (Mar 6, 2009)

*Written Report*

The code requires an interpretation and report, you need more than just initials and a date, the doc needs to write something about the tracing.


----------

